# Audi A3 Sportback e-tron Priced in Australia Starting at $60,000AUD



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, so they have produced a car with a simple EV drivetrain that has thousands of parts less than the existing ICE version....
Then they expect you to pay DOUBLE the price for it !
... Or could it just be that is also the price of the Volt, BMW i3 etc ???
Hopefully, the Japanese , Nissan, Mitsubishi, Honda etc will show them the way with realistic market pricing.
Why is it that Australians get shafted on car pricing ?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

It's not a simple EV drive train, it's a hybrid, which means it's twice as complex as an EV or an ICE, since it's both.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ahh! ...so the extra $30k doesn't even buy a real EV !
I'm sure it a very nice little car, ... But if I am going to shell out 60k for a set of wheels, it needs to be more than a overweight Eurohatch.


----------

